# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Neu: Tomatenpulver zur Wachstumshemmung bei PCa

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter

Es gibt neue Informationen zur Nutzung von Tomatenprodukten für die Prävention von PCa und als Hemmstoff für das Tumorwachstum. Ich hatte mich im Jahr 2004 zum ersten Mal intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, nachzulesen in KISP = www.prostatakrebse.de ---> Forumextrakt --> Ernährung --> Lycopin. Damals war vermutet worden, daß neben Lycopin in Tomatenmark und Tomatenpüree ein weiterer, bis dahin unbekannter Wirkstoff der eigentliche Grund für die tumorhemmende Wirkung von Tomatenprodukten sein dürfte. Die in den 90er-Jahren sowie von 2001 bis 2004 erschienene Flut von Veröffentlichung wurde von der amerikanischen FDA im Herbst 2004 durch ein Statement mehr oder weniger gestoppt mit der Aussage, daß zur krebshemmenden Wirkung von Tomaten keine eindeutigen Beweise vorlägen. Dies geschah, obwohl bereits im Jahr 2003 eine Veröffentlichung der University of Maryland (J Natl Cancer Inst) darauf hinwies, daß ein zweiter Stoff in Synergie zu Lycopin die eigentliche Hemmung bewirken könnte. Diese Studie blieb damals ohne Echo. Nachdem Hartmut in einem Forumsbeitrag am 05.08.2008 auf eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung in www.uroonkologie.de hingewiesen hatte, in der zu diesem Thema berichtet wurde, gab es hierzu keine Kommentare und m.W. keine weiteren Informationen.

Bei den letzten Streifzügen im Internet treffe ich auf den Originalbericht in Cancer Resarch (Vol.68, Issue 11, Pages 4384-91, Jun 1, 2008, dem Journal der American Association for Cancer Research), daß die Departments of Biochemistry and Child Health, University of Missouri-Columbia dieses Thema in 2007 aufgegriffen hatten - und fündig geworden sind. So gab es in Cancer Research einen Bericht über Tierversuchen mit Ratten. Dabei sei ein bisher unbekannter Wirkstoff entdeckt worden, der mit Lycopin zusammen eine starke krebshemmende Wirkung zeige. 

Man stellte zunächst in vitro fest, daß ein im Tomatenpulver enthaltenes antioxidantes Ketosamin, das D-Fruktose-L-Histidin, genannt FruHis, zusammen mit Lycopin die entsprechende Wirkung zeigt. Durch Versuche mit sog. Copenhagen-Ratten, die entsprechende PCa-Linien erhielten (MAT-LyLu-PCa-Zellen), wurde festgestellt, daß dehydratiertes Tomatenpulver nach Wasserzugabe zwischen FruHis und Lycopin eine stark krebshemmende Verbindung entwickelt. Die in vivo Versuche mit verschieden gefütterten Ratten ergaben, daß die Lebensdauer der mit dem rehydratierten Tomatenpulver gefütterten Ratten erheblich höher lag, als bei den normal gefütterten Tieren. 

Während makrokopische PCa-Tumore bei 63% der Kontrolltiere mit normaler Fütterung auftraten, war dies nur bei 18 % der mit Tomatenpulver + FruHis gefütterten Tiere der Fall. Eine sehr wichtige Aussage war m.E., daß FruHis bei über 250 μmol/l den oxidativen DNA-Abbau in vitro (!) vollständig blockiere. Die Schlussfolgerung des Teams um den Projektleiter Valerie Mossine ist besonders interessant. "Denn das Ergebnis deutet daraufhin, daß Tomatenprodukte, die durch Rehydration von Tomatenpulver hergestellt werden, ein potentiell chemopräventives Agens bzw. Agentien enthalten".

Zwar wird in solchen Fällen stets auf zukünftige Forschungen verwiesen und empfohlen, die entsprechenden Versuche abzuwarten. In diesem Fall bin ich aber, ähnlich wie 2005 beim Thema Granatapfelelixier der Meinung, daß man in diesem Fall derartige zeitaufwendigen Versuche nicht unbedingt abwarten muß, da der Verzehr von Tomatenpulver als Tomatenpaste m.E. unkritisch ist. Denn man nimmt die Verbindungen seit Jahren in bestimmten industriell gefertigten Lebensmitteln ohne Probleme zu sich, wenn auch in geringerer Konzentration. Dies gilt m.E. besonders für die Forumsteilnehmer, die bereits Tomatenprodukte in anderer Form als Tomatenpulver einnehmen. 

Um entsprechende Aktivitäten anzuschieben, habe ich Verbindung zum Entwicklungsleiter der Obipektin AG in der Schweiz aufgenommen. Obipektin ist bekannt u.a. als europaweit größter Hersteller von Tomatenpulver für die Lebensmittelindustrie und von Modifiziertem Citrus Pektin (MCP), das einige Forumsteilnehmer einnehmen. Bei diesen Kontakten wurde mir ein Tomatenpulver mit garantiertem Lycopingehalt von 160 mg pro 100 g Pulver angeboten und zugesagt, den Gehalt an FruHis analytisch bestimmen zu lassen. Es werden Kleinpackungen mit 1 kg Tomatenpulver = 30,- Euro frei Haus; 2 x 1 kg = 50,- Euro frei Haus und 10 x 1 kg = 210,- Euro frei Haus geliefert. Weitere Informationen über die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis und die Art der Einnahme sind hier vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgeteilt werden.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

Ist ja interessant,aber was darf's nun sein?
Elexier von Jacob's oder Tomatenpulver ??

----------


## Kurtka

"Es werden Kleinpackungen mit 1 kg Tomatenpulver = 30,- Euro frei Haus; 2 x 1 kg = 50,- Euro frei Haus und 10 x 1 kg = 210,- Euro frei Haus geliefert. Weitere Informationen über die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis und die Art der Einnahme sind hier vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgeteilt werden."

Hallo HWLPORTA,

könnte ich bitte weitere Einzelheiten erfahren?

Grüße Kurtka

----------


## HWLPORTA

> "Es werden Kleinpackungen mit 1 kg Tomatenpulver = 30,- Euro frei Haus; 2 x 1 kg = 50,- Euro frei Haus und 10 x 1 kg = 210,- Euro frei Haus geliefert. Weitere Informationen über die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis und die Art der Einnahme sind hier vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgeteilt werden."
> 
> Hallo HWLPORTA,
> 
> könnte ich bitte weitere Einzelheiten erfahren?
> 
> Grüße Kurtka


Hallo.Kutka

Die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis wird in Veröffentlichungen mit 0,2 mg Lycopin (im Plasma) pro kg Körpergewicht angegeben. Das sind bei einem Mann mit 80 kg etwa 16 mg. Bei einem von der Obipektin garantierten Gehalt von 160 mg Lycopin pro 100 g Tomatenpulver braucht man also 10 g pro Tag. Da die Firma voraussichtlich einen kleinen Meßbecher mitliefert, der (gestrichen) 5 g Tomatenpulver aufnimmt, braucht man somit 2 gestrichene Meßbecher Tomatenpulver pro Tag = 10 g.

Soweit mir bisher bekannt, entsteht die tumorhemmende Verbindung aus Lycopin und D-Fruktose-L-Histidin (FruHis) erst bei Zugabe von Wasser zum Tomatenpulver. Es ist wohl sinnvoll, den 7-Tage-Bedarf (14 Meßbecher = 70 g) mit etwas Wasser zu einer Tomatenpaste anzurühren und verschlossen in den Kühlschrank zu stellen. 

Täglich zum Frühstück sollten m. E. 1 Esslöffel Tomatenpaste (geschätzt 10-12 g) mit einem Glas Wasser eingenommen werden.

Bei einem Tagesbedarf von ca. 10 g Tomatenpulver reicht man mit 1 kg (1000 g) somit gut 3 Monate. Verglichen mit Lycopin-Kapseln o.dgl. ist Tomatenpulver mit 30.- bzw. 25,-Euro pro kg ein sehr preisgünstiges Nahrungsergänzungsmittel.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Ist ja interessant,aber was darf's nun sein?
> Elexier von Jacob's oder Tomatenpulver ??


Hallo Herbertina,

ich nehme beides. Granatapfelelixier hat einen sehr hohen Anteil von bioverfügbaren Polyphenolen. Da die für die krebshemmende Wirkung wichtigen Granatapfel-Polyphenole die Flavonoide (und Ellagtannine) sind, beim Tomatenpulver/Lycopin aber gleichfalls Flavonoide wirken, rechne ich mit einer verstärkten Wirkung durch Einnahme beider Stoffe. Im Bezug auf die Kosten ist die Einnahme von Tomatenpulver kaum von Bedeutung. Denn bei Kosten von ca. 25,- Euro pro 1000 g (reichen 100 Tage) entstehen pro Tag (100:25) nur 25 ct Zusatzkosten zum Granatapfelelixier.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Anonymous1

> ich nehme beides.
> HWL


Wie schmeckt das Tomatenpulver denn, HWL?

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Wie schmeckt das Tomatenpulver denn, HWL?


Nicht schlecht. Mit etwas Salz drüber besser.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nicht schlecht. Mit etwas Salz drüber besser.
> 
> Gruß
> HWL


Thx HWL, hört sich gut an. Könnte unsere Gruppe irgendwoher ein paar Musterchen bekommen, weißt du das?

Gruß Dieter
info@prostatakrebs-sh.de

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Thx HWL, hört sich gut an. Könnte unsere Gruppe irgendwoher ein paar Musterchen bekommen, weißt du das?
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> info@prostatakrebs-sh.de


Weiß ich leider nicht. Glaube ich auch nicht.

Gruß HWL

----------


## herbertina

> Nicht schlecht. Mit etwas Salz drüber besser.
> 
> Gruß
> HWL


"" Die einnahme von Tomatenmark oder Tomatenpulver ist zusammen mit Olivenöl kann durchaus befürwortet werden.auch eine Kombination mit Granatapfel-elexier ist möglich,da die Wirkungsweise des tomatenpulvers auf einem anderen prinzip beruht.Unter Umständen isr diese Kombination eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.""
Soweit die Aussage von Dr.Jacobs.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> "" Die einnahme von Tomatenmark oder Tomatenpulver ist zusammen mit Olivenöl kann durchaus befürwortet werden.auch eine Kombination mit Granatapfel-elexier ist möglich,da die Wirkungsweise des tomatenpulvers auf einem anderen prinzip beruht.Unter Umständen isr diese Kombination eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.""
> Soweit die Aussage von Dr.Jacobs.


Hallo Herbertina,

Die Aussage von Dr. Jacob über die Unbedenklichkeit von Tomatenpulver bei Einnahme von Granatapfelelixirer ist mir bekannt. Die Empfehlung, das Tomatenpulver mit Olivenöl anzurühren soll die Bioverfügbarkeit verbessern. Da die tumorhemmende Verbindung von Lycopin + FruHis angeblich bei Wasserzufuhr erfolgt, würde ich erst nach geringer Wasserzugabe die Paste anmischen und dann einen Schuss Ölivenöl untermischen. Diese Paste soll ein sehr wohlschmeckender Brotaufstrich sein.

Guten Appetit !

Gruß
HWL

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend HWL,
ich habe folgend Fragen:
- Wo kann man das Tomatenpulver bestellen ?
- Haben die Granaprostan-Tabletten die gleiche Wirkung wie
  Granatapfelelixier ?
Gruß
Hans

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Guten Abend HWL,
> ich habe folgend Fragen:
> - Wo kann man das Tomatenpulver bestellen ?
> - Haben die Granaprostan-Tabletten die gleiche Wirkung wie
> Granatapfelelixier ?
> Gruß
> Hans


Hallo Hans,

Zu 1: nenne mir bitte Anzahl kg, Deinen Namen und Lieferanschrift; ich leite Deinen Wunsch weiter. Man bestätigt die Bestellung mit Angabe des Liefertermins, den ich Dir weitergebe. Du bezahlst die Rechnung direkt an die Firma.

Zu 2: GranaProstan ist durch 100% Lebendfermentierung etwas wirksamer als Granatapfelelixier; wegen der Kapselform ist das Einnehmen bequemer, in Hotels und in der Flughafen- und Schiffs-Sicherheitskontrolle unkritisch.
Vorteil von Granatapfelelixier: es schmeckt enorm lecker, die Kapseln aber recht fade.

Ich weise der Ordnung wegen darauf hin, daß ich selbst keine kommerziellen Interessen habe.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

> "" Die einnahme von Tomatenmark oder Tomatenpulver ist zusammen mit Olivenöl kann durchaus befürwortet werden.auch eine Kombination mit Granatapfel-elexier ist möglich,da die Wirkungsweise des tomatenpulvers auf einem anderen prinzip beruht.Unter Umständen isr diese Kombination eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.""
> Soweit die Aussage von Dr.Jacobs.



Auf Anfrage antwort der Hersteller des Tomatenpulvers:::
Leider ist es uns nicht möglich,Ihrem Wunsch nach Produktemustern (((oder Informationen über Verwendung))
nachzukommen.Wir beliefern ausschliesslich die Nahrungsmittelindustrie.Musterwünsche des Detailhandels und von Privatpersonen können wir aus Kapazitäts-und Kostengründen nicht erfüllen.""""
Lieber HWLPorta, wie kommt man nun an die Produkte ???

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Auf Anfrage antwort der Hersteller des Tomatenpulvers:::
> Leider ist es uns nicht möglich,Ihrem Wunsch nach Produktemustern (((oder Informationen über Verwendung))
> nachzukommen.Wir beliefern ausschliesslich die Nahrungsmittelindustrie.Musterwünsche des Detailhandels und von Privatpersonen können wir aus Kapazitäts-und Kostengründen nicht erfüllen.""""
> Lieber HWLPorta, wie kommt man nun an die Produkte ???


Hallo Herbertina,

Ganz einfach. Nenne mir Anzahl kg, Namen und Anschrift. Die Sendung kommt mit Rechnung. Ich schicke Dir das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum.
Übrigens: die ersten Sendungen werden übermorgen bei den Kollegen sein.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Zur Einnahme von Tomatenpulver wurde mir ein neuer Vorschlag zugesandt. Hierbei sollte man in einer Tasse etwas Bouillon-Pulver mit heißem Wasser, 2 Meßbechern (10 g) Tomatenpulver und einem kleinen Schuß nativem Olivenöl verrühren. Eine chemische Veränderung von Lycopin und FruHis sei wegen der Wärmestabilität der beiden Verbindungen nicht zu erwarten.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

Angebot von Obipektin:
Tomate Lyco 125
25 kg Kartons mit PE-Inneneinlage
Euro 10,00/kg für 25 kg DDpDeutschland zuzügl.MWST
Lieferzeit nach Absprache
Zahlung 3o Tage nach Fakturadatum
Soweit Obipektin
((Was die Preisstellung betrifft,muss man es sicher so lesen,dass das Kilo 10 Euro kostet,der 25 Kg-Sack demnach 250.-Euro, oder liege ich falsch?))
Gruss herbertina

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Angebot von Obipektin:
> Tomate Lyco 125
> 25 kg Kartons mit PE-Inneneinlage
> Euro 10,00/kg für 25 kg DDpDeutschland zuzügl.MWST
> Lieferzeit nach Absprache
> Zahlung 3o Tage nach Fakturadatum
> Soweit Obipektin
> ((Was die Preisstellung betrifft,muss man es sicher so lesen,dass das Kilo 10 Euro kostet,der 25 Kg-Sack demnach 250.-Euro, oder liege ich falsch?))
> Gruss herbertina


 
Hallo Herbertina,

leider hast Du vergessen, daß Du von einem gewerbsmäßigen Verkäufer beziehst und nach den Zollbestimmungen in Deutschland für den Zoll
automatisch als gewerbsmässiger Verkäufer giltst, damit fällt Eingangszoll an, der nach meiner Kenntnis um 20% auf den Warenwert beträgt. Die bürokratischen Erfordernisse wie Einfuhrerklärung etc. sind nicht ohne.

Ob hier in Deutschland dann 7% oder 14% MwSt anfallen, weiß ich nicht. Berechnet werden vom Verkäufer aber sicher Verpackungs-und Frachtkosten.

Schließlich kennt man die Qualität dieses Produktes nicht, zumindest ist fraglich, ob die 160 mg/100 g Pulver garantiert sind.

Schließlich dürften sich die Milben und Würmer auf einen Sack Futter freuen, der 2500 Tage zur Verfügung steht.

Guten Appetit !
HWL

----------


## Harald

An alle Ernährungsbewußte;

was haltet ihr von nachfolgendem Rezept:

10 gr. Tomatenpulver, 1 TL Kurkuma, etwas schwarzer Pfeffer, 1 TL Olivenöl, 1 EL Granatapfelelexier abgerührt mit warmen Wasser zu einer Paste.

Das Ding schmeckt so scheußlich, dass es nur gesund sein kann.

Mahlzeit und durch
harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo HWL,

ich habe soeben meine bestellten 4 kg Pulver erhalten (auf Rechnung, 90,-  inkl. Lieferung per UPS). Die Haltbarkeit ist bis Oktober 2010 angegeben. 

Ein erster Test zeigt: 10 g Pulver, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen mit 1 Glas Wasser sowie etwas Salz und Pfeffer angerührt, schmeckt wie originaler Tomatensaft. Wir haben jedoch zusätzlich den Vorteil des garantierten Lycopingehalts.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und trinke heute noch ein Glas.

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Zufriedenheit bestätigt*

Hallo Wolfgang, Deine obige Beschreibung mit einem letztlich positiven Befund Deinerseits habe ich zum Anlaß genommen, wieder einmal einen Blick auf Deine wahrlich erstaunliche Prostatakrebs-Historie, also PKH zu werfen. Nachdem Du Dich leider in letzter Zeit auch nur noch sehr selten in aktuelle Themen eingeschaltet hast, habe ich auch noch einmal etwa 10 Deiner vergangenen Beiträge Revue passieren lassen. In gewisser Hinsicht bist Du eigentlich immer Deiner Linie treu geblieben, was die getroffenen Entscheidungen für Deine Therapiewege anbelangt und gleichzeitig Deiner oft sehr kritischen Einstellungen zu allem, was mit diesem Forum und dem BPS überhaupt zu tun hat. Umso mehr freut es mich, dass Du Dich heute mit einem so schlichten Thema wie dem des Deine Sammlung von NEM ergänzenden Tomantenpulvers bemerkbar gemacht hast. Noch mehr würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn Du doch wieder regelmäßig hier aktiv werden könntest, denn gerade in den letzten Tagen gab es doch einige Themen, wozu auch Deine Meinung hier interessiert hätte.

P.S.: Eben habe ich gern zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Du schon meiner Bitte nachgekommen bist.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Harald,

meine Antwort findest Du hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0697#post40697

Jedenfalls brauche ich jetzt keine Tomaten mehr kaufen. Meinen abendlichen Rohkostsalat habe ich schon mit Pulver ergänzt.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Freunde von Tomatenpulver,

meine Frau und ich, verwenden Tomatenpulver zu jedem Essen in dem Tomaten verwendet werden oder können so z.B. beim Reis mit Tomatensoße und Lachs, einfach super aber was viele nicht wissen, daß Tomaten auch viel Fruchtzucker enthält und daher würde es mich interessieren wie viel Fruchtzucker in 100 g Tomatenpulver enthält? 

Viele Diabetiker wissen nicht, daß Fruchtzucker -nicht zu verwechseln mit raffiniertem Zucker- gleichgültig in der Verpackung oder im Obst, Südfrüchten und Gemüse, beim erhöhtem Blutzucker anteil, die Bauchspeicheldrüse keinen Insulin in den Blutkreislauf ab gibt! Eben nur bei raffiniertem Zucker!

Seit Jahren suggeriert die  Lebensmittelindustrie den Diabetikern, das mit Fruchtzucker hergestellte Lebensmittel bestens für Diabetes mellitus kranke Menschen und alle die in irgend einer weise Diät halten müssen, geeignet ist! Aber das ist ein *fataler Irrtum!

*Bitte, jetzt nicht gleich -wegen dem Tomatenpulver- in Panik geraten in Maßen eingenommen wird es einem nicht gleich aus den Latschen heben und ich habe gelernt, daß ich die Tomatenpaste nicht so dick aufs Brot zum Frühstück aufstreichen darf. Die Suppenbrühe mit etwa 10 g Tomatenpulver mit einem Schuß Olivenöl ist einfach genial!

Gruß und Gesundheit wünscht Euch
Helmut

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Helmut2




> ,
> meine Frau und ich, verwenden Tomatenpulver zu jedem Essen in dem Tomaten verwendet werden oder können so z.B. beim Reis mit Tomatensoße und Lachs, einfach super aber was viele nicht wissen, daß Tomaten auch viel Fruchtzucker enthält und daher würde es mich interessieren wie viel Fruchtzucker in 100 g Tomatenpulver enthält?


Das von der schweizer Firma TakeCare AG gelieferte Tomatenpulver wird von der Obipektin AG hergestellt. Auf Anfrage wird mitgeteilt, daß es sich um ein 100% reines Tomatenpulver (getrocknetes Tomatenmark) handelt. Die analytischen Werte sind:
- Glucose 9%
- Fructose 19%
- Apfelsäure 12%
- Zitronensäure 6%
- Mineralstoffe 2,1%
davon
Kalium 1,9%
Natrium 0,06%
Magnesium 0,04%

Der Rest sind ca.50% vorwiegend höhermolekulare Kohlenhydrate (Nahrungsfasern) wie Pektine, jedoch keine Stärke.

Nachfrage bei Dr. Jacobs Medical, ob und in welchem Umfang der Fruchtzuckeranteil im Tomatenpulver die Wirkung von Granatapfelelixier oder GranaProstan-Granatapfelpulver negativ beeinflussen könnte, ergab: 
selbst bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme beeinträchtigen Fruktose u.dgl. aus Tomatenpulver die Wirkstoffe im Granatapfelprodukt nicht.

Freundliche Grüße
hwlporta

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich HWLPORTA,



> Hallo Helmut2
>   Das von der schweizer Firma TakeCare AG gelieferte Tomatenpulver wird von der Obipektin AG hergestellt. Auf Anfrage wird mitgeteilt, daß es sich um ein 100% reines Tomatenpulver (getrocknetes Tomatenmark) handelt. Die analytischen Werte sind:
> - Glucose 9%
> - Fructose 19%
> - Apfelsäure 12%
> - Zitronensäure 6%
> - Mineralstoffe 2,1%
> davon
> Kalium 1,9%
> ...


 Hatte schon ein fertigen Beitrag geschrieben, hat mir ein verflixtes "vsserv.exe" alles wider zu nichte gemacht und mußte haher zuerst auf die suche machen und vernichten!

Herzlichen dank dafür, daß jetzt eine Analyse vom Tomatenpulver vorliegt, denn es ist für die Diabetiker schon wichtig wieviel BE = Broteinheiten sie täglich essen dürfen ohne gleich gesündigt zu haben!

Schätze, daß 2 Meßbecherchen = 15 g Tomatenpulver etwa 1/4 BE ausmachen

----------


## samson

Hallo,

sehr interessant zu wissen......
Reicht denn die Einnahme von Tomatenpulver, oder ist es sinnvoll es zusammen mit ...Granatapfel..... zu nehmen.....????

Und bekommt man beides vom gleichen Hersteller??

Gruß, samson

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Samson,

Die Wirkung von Lycopin im Tomatenpulver, wahrscheinlich nach geringer Wasserzugabe auch von FruHis (Ketosamin) zur PCa-Wachstumshemmung verläuft nach einem anderer Mechanismus als die Hemmung des PCa durch fermentiertes Granatapfelelixier oder GranaProstan. Beide wirken somit getrennt auf das PCa-Wachstum.

Es ist möglich, beide Hemmstoffe gemeinsam zur gleichen Zeit oder in zeitlichem Abstand einzunehmen. Beide stören sich nicht.

Ich selbst nehme z.B. frühmorgens zum Frühstück Tomatenpaste mit einem Schluck Wasser (oder als Brotaufstrich), nachmittags dann GranaProstan ferment (pulverisiertes Granatapfelelixier) + den Rest Tomatenpaste. 

Zweck: Trotzdem die Tomatenpaste mit einem Schuß Olivenöl (zur besseren Bioverfügbarkeit) angerührt wurde, trenne ich die Tagesmenge, da der Körper nur eine bestimmte Menge Lycopin in einem bestimmten Zeitraum aufnehmen kann und der Rest wirkungslos entsorgt würde.

Tomatenpulver und Granatapfelelixier oder GranaProstan werden von verschiedenen Herstellern geliefert. Bei Interesse nenne mir Art, Menge, Namen, Adresse. Ich bestelle das für Dich. Die Lieferungen kommen mit Rechnung, der Betrag wird von Dir direkt an den Hersteller überwiesen.

Der Ordnung halber: ich habe keine kommerziellen Interessen an der Vermittlung.

Näheres über Privat-Mail HWL.Portacoeli@ewetel.net

Gruß
HWL

----------


## samson

Danke für die Antwort....HWL.....

gruß samson

----------


## Lothar S

Hallo HWL,
bei mir wurde neulich ein Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Ich habe dann begonnen, Tomatenmark zu nehmen. Nun habe ich Deine Beiträge über Tomatenpulver gelesen und würde gerne von Tomatenmark auf Tomatenpulver umsteigen. Da Deine Beiträge schon älter sind (bis ca. 2010) und ich keine aus neuester Zeit finde, meine Frage: Haben sich seitdem neue Erkenntnisse ergeben?
Und eine weitere Frage: Würdest Du noch den Kauf von Tomatenpulver bei der Firma Obipektin vermitteln – oder kann man sich direkt dorthin wenden – oder kannst Du eine andere Firma empfehlen, die auch qualitativ hochwertiges Tomatenpulver anbietet?

Für Deine Antwort bzw. einen Rat wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.

Schöne Grüße von
Lothar S.

----------


## Bernd1962

Hallo HWL,
kannst du mir die Lieferquelle für das Tomatenpulver mitteilen.
Besten Dank im Voraus
Gruß Bernd

"Es werden Kleinpackungen mit 1 kg Tomatenpulver = 30,- Euro frei Haus; 2 x 1 kg = 50,- Euro frei Haus und 10 x 1 kg = 210,- Euro frei Haus geliefert. Weitere Informationen über die zweckmäßige Tagesdosis und die Art der Einnahme sind hier vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgeteilt werden."

----------


## martcu

Hallo Bernd, ich habe selbst mal nachgelesen und bin auf diesen Link gestoßen http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html dort kann man alles nachlesen und dort steht auch eine Lieferadresse. 
Ob HWL antwortet kann ich nicht sagen, er war allerdings 2015 zum letzten Mal hier aktiv vG

----------

